# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > सेक्‍स और संबंध >  दस सवालों के जवाब शादी से पहले पूछे

## xman

*शादी से पहले अपने पार्टनर के बारे में जानना है जरूरी।**अपने पार्टनर की भविष्*य की योजनाओं के बारे में जानिए।**परिवार नियोजन को लेकर उसकी क्*या राय है यह भी पूछें।**क्*या आप दोनों के विचार एक जैसे हैं, यह भी जानिए।*

----------


## xman

शादी एक महत्वपूर्ण फैसला है। इसके बाद बहुत सी जिम्मेदारियां आ जाती है और कई बार आपकी स्वच्छंदता पर भी रोक लग जाती है। शादी करने से पहले न सिर्फ शारीरिक तौर पर बल्कि मानसिक तौर पर भी तैयार होना बहुत जरूरी है। लेकिन इससे भी ज्यादा जरूरी है कि आप अपने होने वाले हमसफर के बारे में जानकारियां हासिल करें।

----------


## xman

इसके लिए आपको काफी सवालों के जवाब तलाशने की जरूरत है। शादी से पहले सेक्स संबंध, दोस्तों से संबंध, शादी से पहले रोमांस इत्यादि के बारे में भी आपको पता होना चाहिए जिससे भविष्य में आपका वैवाहिक जीवन यानी दांपत्य जीवन सुखमय बीत सकें। आइए जानें 10 सवालों के जवाब जो शादी से पहले पूछने जरूरी होते हैं।

----------


## xman



----------


## xman

*1 - पुरानी बातें*शादी से पहले लड़का-लड़की जब मिलते हैं तो जरूरी नहीं कि वे एक-दूसरे के अतीत के बारे में ही बात करें और अतीत के बारे में बातें करना सही भी नहीं है। लेकिन कुछ ऐसी बातें जरूर हैं, जो शादी से पहले पूछना जरूरी है। दरअसल, शादी से पहले किए जाने वाले सवालों के दौरान आप अपने होने वाले हमसफर की पर्सनालिटी और सोच से रूबरू होते हैं। इतना ही नहीं आप अपने हमसफर की इच्छा-अनिच्छा को जानकर भविष्य में इन बातों का भी ख्या*ल रख सकते हो।

----------


## xman

*2 - भविष्*य की प्*लानिंग*शादी के बार आपका साथी करियर को प्राथमिकता देगा या परिवार को। यदि करियर को देगा तो बाकी सब चीजें कैसे मैनेज होंगी। अगर आप महिला हैं, तो शादी के बाद आपको नौकरी करनी है या नहीं। आपका प्रोफेशन क्या है, आने-जाने का समय क्या है, जॉब प्रोफाइल क्या है। आप शादी के बाद संयुक्त परिवार में रहना पसंद है या अकेले। यदि परिवार के साथ रहना है तो मिलकर रहना पसंद करेंगे या फिर एक ही परिवार में सब-कुछ अलग थलग होगा, ये बातें करना भी जरूरी होता है।

----------


## xman

*3 - आर्थिक स्थिति*भावी साथी चाहे आप अकेले रहना पसंद करें या फिर संयुक्त परिवार में आपस में उनकी आर्थिक स्थिति पर बात करना न भूलें। भविष्य में वे आर्थिक जिम्मेदारियों को कैसे पूरा करेंगे। अपना निवेश किन-किन चीजों में कहा-कहां करेंगे, इत्यादि मसलों पर दोनों की राय भी बहुत जरूरी है जिससे भविष्य में कोई समस्या न होने पाएं।*4 - शादी के बारे में राय*ये पूछना भी जरूरी है कि उनका साथी शादी के बारे में क्या सोचता है, कहीं ऐसा ना हो कि किसी के दबाव में या फिर जबरन शादी के लिए आपके साथी ने हामी भरी हो। आपका साथी शादी से खुश तो हैं ना, क्या वह शादी के बाद आने वाली जिम्मेदारियों के लिए तैयार हैं।

----------


## xman

*5 - पार्टनर को जानिए*अपने साथी की रूचियों को जानने की कोशिश करें। किस तरह की बातें उसे पसंद हैं, क्या गंभीर बातों में उसकी रूचि है, क्या वह अधिक घूमना-फिरना पसंद करता है, क्*या उसे डेटिंग पसंद हैं इत्यादि बातें जानना भी आवश्यक है।*6 - रोमांस के बारे खयाल*शादी के पहले रोमांस के बारे में आपका साथी क्या सोचता है, शादी से पहले सेक्स के बारे में आपके साथी की क्या राय है। क्या* वह शादी के बाद भी दोस्तों से वैसे ही संबंध बनाए रखेगा, क्या दोस्तों के घर आना-जाना पहले की तरह होगा।

----------


## xman

*7 - साथी की महत्*ता*परिवार में आपके साथी का क्या ओहदा है। क्या परिवार वाले आपके साथी की रूचियों को पसंद करते हैं, क्या परिवार को उनका व्यवहार इत्यादि पसंद हैं। परिवार में किसी गंभीर डिस्कशन में क्या आपके साथी की राय मांगी जाती है, क्या उनकी राय पर कभी अमल हुआ है, इत्या्दि बातें जानने से आप अपने साथी की अहमियत को समझ पाएंगे।
*8 - साथी के जीवन का लक्ष्*य*आपके लिए यह जानना भी बेहद आवश्यकक है कि आपके साथी के जीवन का लक्ष्य क्या है। वह अपने कैरियर में क्या मुकाम हासिल करना चाहता है। क्या वह समाज में अपनी अलग पहचान बनाने अपने अस्तित्व को कायम रखने का इच्छुक है या फिर आर्थिक तंगी के कारण नौकरी करने का इच्छुक है, इस मामले में भी आप अपने साथी की राय जानकर उसकी पर्सनालिटी से रूबरू हो सकते हैं।

----------


## xman

*9 - पार्टनर का विचार*यह भी शादी से पहले पूछा जाने वाला एक महत्*वपूर्ण सवाल है। यदि आप दोनों के विचार एक-दूसरे से नहीं मिलेंगे तो भविष्*य में कई प्रकार की दिक्*कतें होंगी। इसके कारण भविष्*य में आपकी शादी भी टूट सकती है। इसलिए एक-दूसरे की बातों से को जानना और उससे सहमत होना बहुत जरूरी है। 
*10 - परिवार नियोजन*एक अंतिम और महत्वपूर्ण सवाल क्या आपके साथी की परिवार नियोजन के विषय में क्या राय है। क्या परिवार चलाने के लिए प्लानिंग पर आपके साथी का भरोसा है। वह शादी के बाद कब और कितने बच्चे चाहते हैं, बच्चों को लेकर, हनीमून को लेकर उनकी क्या योजना है।

अपका पूरा भविष्*य लगभग इन सवालों में ही दिख जायेंगे। इन सवालों के जरिये आप अपने पार्टनर के और करीब आयेंगे और आपकी शादी की उम्र लंबी होगी और परेशानियां भी नहीं आयेंगी।

----------


## sangeeta1

ये जानकारी मेरे लिए उपयोगी है

----------

